# How to check if a saddle is stolen



## Miss.Geek (23 April 2014)

I am looking at buying a second hand amerigo saddle and I want to check if it has been registered stolen. Do amerigo have a page where all the stolen saddles are listed or is there a website somewhere?

After having my saddle stolen I don't want to end up buying a stolen one!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 April 2014)

Miss.Geek said:



			I am looking at buying a second hand amerigo saddle and I want to check if it has been registered stolen. Do amerigo have a page where all the stolen saddles are listed or is there a website somewhere?

After having my saddle stolen I don't want to end up buying a stolen one!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but you can check all over the leather for any stamp or post code on the leather, either under flaps or engraved into stirrup bars.

 Other than that Google stolen tack see if a list comes up.  Police might have a record of items stolen
or horse watch.


----------

